

GIMP Seeks Crowd-funding Model For GEGL Components - hackerblews
http://www.thepowerbase.com/2012/11/gimp-seeks-crowd-funding-model-for-gegl-components/

======
kimmel
Why should we fund a project that has repeatedly ignore its own community? Why
fund a project that has numerous Google SoC projects not merged in? That is
wasting donated time and money.

~~~
radarsat1
In a way I agree with you, but on the other hand I use GIMP all the time and
think it's fantastic, so I might be willing to donate. Also, in principle GEGL
has much more wide utility than just as a filter stack for GIMP -- it's a
pretty general-purpose image processing library.

------
sciurus
The discussion the article quotes from is at
[http://www.gimpusers.com/forums/gimp-developer/15077-do-
you-...](http://www.gimpusers.com/forums/gimp-developer/15077-do-you-plan-to-
create-a-project-on-www-kickstarter-com)

------
bborud
Why not focus on building an UI for Gimp that doesn't feel like trying to
juggle rabid ferrets with cooking gloves on? I'm sure that somewhere behind
that slightly autistic facade there is a lovely graphics program trying to
burst forth.

